# On-Line Store Front WHICH SOFTWARE?



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Trying to decide on which way to go about opening an on-line store to sell my stuff. Any input on "pay-for" website builders or free on-line store set ups? Just looking for something that's not going t break the bank, go down because of bandwidth issues, and is reliable. I tried researching on line but man there is just too much info out there. Any of you recommend a reputable software or company to look at?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You could start out with something like eCommerce Software | CubeCart or www.zencart.com both have free versions.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

tcrowder said:


> You could start out with something like eCommerce Software | CubeCart or www.zencart.com both have free versions.


Wow CubeCart looks great but it is not in my price range. zencart also looks like more of just software although they do have some recommended hosts. I'm checking out those hosts that were recommended. 

Any others people?


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

IF you're a beginner, you could go insane with all the options out there. To start, I'd say know your customers, know your limits, start out with something simple but effective (read as: Not cheap or shotty) and build from there once you get a feel for it...


----------



## remlap3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use www.mybigcommerce.com It's really good - Can be as simple as you like or as complex as you like. You can pick a template and create products easily or go right in depth and edit your html and css. 
You can create custom fields for your products allowing customers to select colours, sizes, upload images etc. And pricing is really cheap.

This is our site using their platform: www.somethingpersonal.co.uk - Not sure if I'm allowed to post this? But it is an example of their platform

Anyone else use them?

Their tech support is also awesome - they have a knowledge base that will answer 80% of your questions, their online live chat is great and if they can't help you instantly they log a ticket and usually answer within 24 hours! I've been using them for almost a year now and can't fault them.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

If your looking at hosting check virtumart a joomla module. I built a site for my wife's jewelry and I have no formal coding experience, I just consider myself computer competent. http://www.urbanoddities.com I also use joomla for my screen printing website and inquiry forms. Hope this helps you with what a little time and totally open source can do with just some reading, time, and trial and error. My hosting is fairly cheap and very reliable at InMotion Hosting. They have live chat tech support which is wonderful.


----------



## KalElinSLO (Nov 8, 2011)

Personally, I would go with zen cart. Many hosts will have a free installer (simple scripts,etc) built in to cpanel. Once you have the base software installed, you can install a template over that to achieve any look you want. I've seen templates from places like 12leaves.com. This makes for the most legit looking sites IMO. 

I'll be honest, you have to know a little about html, php, and css to get full use out of zen cart and its templates. You don't have to be an expert. Give it a try. It's free, so the worst that can happen is you mess up and uninstall it. No harm done.


----------

